# Masuren



## plaska (3. Juli 2006)

Ich fahr jetz bald in den urlaub und zwar zu meiner tante nah polen in die schöne gegend masuren un wollte fragen was sich dort lohnt zu angeln....danke im vorraus


----------



## FischAndy1980 (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Masuren*

Hab mal was von schönen Hechten in den Masuren gehört.Aber mehr weiss ich auch nicht.
Auf jedenfall schonmal Viiiel Spass und Petri Heil#6


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Masuren*

Aal soll da gut sein.
Schließe dich dort am Besten einem Angler an der soll dir ein paar gute Stellen zeigen.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Masuren*

wenn du fragen zu polen hast dann bist du bei mir genau richtig!
ich emphele den see narie! da ich dort geboren wurde kenne ich diesen see in und aus wendig ! Masuren ist ein absoluter geheimtipp !!!!!!!!
Besonders der Narie See für Karpfenangler!!!!
die einheimischen dort verstehen nicht viel vom modernen karpfen angeln....dort wird hauptsächlich auf hecht geangelt, somit liegt der angeldruck für karpfen bei 0!
ich bin jedes jahr dort und geh eig nur auf hecht, barsch und brassen. trotzdem habe ich es leztes jahr nachts auf karpfen versucht...mit erfolg! ich fing in einer nacht 12 karpfen! davon wog der schwerste 11kg!! mein pers. rekord
und al dies habe ich obwohl ich kein Specialisierter Karpfenangler bin ohne SWINGER und ECHOLOT geschaft!
wenn man genug anfütter erlebt man dort nacht für nacht ware sternstunden!
der see ist an der tiefsten stelle 44m tief und ist 1240ha groß, es gibt massenhaft inseln und UNBERÜHRTE NATUR!

wenn du noch mehr fragen hast dann frag einfach:m
vlg


----------



## PTA Andreas (31. März 2007)

*AW: Masuren*

wenn die ganzen einheimischen auf hecht gehen - wie sind denn dann die bestände? könnte mir vorstellen, da im sommer auch mal hinzufahren. lohnt sich das für mich als raubfischer?


----------



## Johnnie Walker (31. März 2007)

*AW: Masuren*

jop da sin hechte glaub mir^^
bloß die einzige schwierigkeit ist das man da ohne guide, oder tipps von den dort leben den fischern kaum hecht fängt.....habs  ma ohen echolot un so weiter probiert.....  -.- kein einziger fisch, aber als mein onkel mir seine stellen verraten hat gings echt super! da waren zwar leider meistens kleine also 50-80er dabei die recht dünn waren aber ich hab da häufig gefangen......naja alleine dort hin zugehen und auf gut glück angeln lohnt sich meiner meinung nach nich...es sein den man  ist wirk. ein hechtfreak der auf anhieb erfolg hat


----------



## Johnnie Walker (31. März 2007)

*AW: Masuren*

barsch, gibts da massenhaft, auch große weit ü 30cm fängt man regelmäßig, zander und welse gibts da aber keine


----------



## david-bobla (19. April 2007)

*AW: Masuren*

also um in polen noch gut zu fangen muss man nen sehr guten guide haben war auch da im sommer habe auch geangelt!!
da ich absoluter karpfenfan bin habe ich es natürlich auf karpfen versucht ich saß 4tage da und habe nur 2 karpfen gefangen mit je 3kg!!! ich wollte schon abbrechen und heim dann kahm ein deutschsprachiger Förster der mich an einen ca 15ha großen waldsee angeln ließ der (wie alle anderen seen) traumhaft in der natur lag!!!
schon in der erstn nacht habe ich mehrere karpfen bis 13kg gefangen am vorletzt tag (war 14tage dort) fing ich noch einen 20kg karpfen personal best!!!!!
eins was ganz toll ist in polen: die menschen sind sehr nett und gastfreundlich!!! helfen wo und wann immer sie können!!!

greez


----------



## cadfish (14. März 2008)

*AW: Masuren*

Servus,

hört sich gut an. Wo ist denn genau dieser See, möchte dieses Jahr an die Masuren, wäre das erste mal und demnach wäre ich über nähere Infos sehr dankbar!

Grüße


----------



## Johnnie Walker (14. März 2008)

*AW: Masuren*

welchen meinst du ?


----------



## Vitali-KS (14. März 2008)

*AW: Masuren*

Das hört sich ja alles echt Traumhaft an...


----------



## Johnnie Walker (15. März 2008)

*AW: Masuren*

Das ist es auch, allerdings muss ich zu meinem ''12 Karpfen in einer Nacht post'' noch sagen, dass das fast alles Satzkarpfen waren (0.5-2kg) , aber dennoch ok.

diesen sommer werde ich nur auf barsch/hecht gehen und das zum ersten mal mit echolot, bin mal gespannt wie sich das auf die fangquote auswirkt


----------



## Johnnie Walker (17. März 2008)

*AW: Masuren*

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Hh1Do0Bifiw&feature=related

kleiner einblick, für die jenigen die einen anglerurlaub für wenig geld suchen


----------



## Vitali-KS (20. März 2008)

*AW: Masuren*

Wie ist es in diesen Gegenden so mit der Kriminalität usw., kann man da ruhig Nachts zelten?


----------



## Johnnie Walker (20. März 2008)

*AW: Masuren*

aber kla kann man das, allerdings muss man auf sein auto aufpassen^^


----------



## Celli (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Masuren*

Hallo zusammen, 
das Thema ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber ich wollte keinen neuen Threat auf machen.

Für mich gehts es am 1.8.09 an die Masurische Seenplatte, genauer nach Harsz. Da ich noch nicht so lange Angler bin und kaum Praxis habe, habe ich ein paar Fragen bezüglich des Angeln an der Seenplatte.
Ich würde gern auf Barsch und evtl. Hecht angeln und würd gern wissen, was ihr mir für eine Montage empfehlen würdet, z.B. wie lang sollte das Stahlvorfach sein, welchen Köder könnt ihr empfehlen usw. 
Über ein paar Tipps würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## koishido (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Masuren*

Moin Celli

Dein Beitrag hat anscheinend nicht viele Leute animiert zu antworten. Warst du denn erfolgreich in Harsz und Umgebung? Ich bin regelmaessig in Ogonki, das liegt auf dem Weg nach Harsz. Denke du hast schon was von dem Ort gehoert, wenn du dort gewesen bist. 

Bisher hatten wir keine Kapitalen in den Seen um Harsz und Ogonki greifen koennen. Ein paar um die 20 cm (Barsche) und mittelgrosse Hecht gehen aber immer. Man muss halt nur die Stellen wissen. Dies JAhr bin ich leider nicht dort gewesen, aber fuer kommendes Plane ich wieder einen Trip nach Ogonki City. 

Den groessten Hecht hat ein Bekannter von mir in einem sehr kleinen See mitten in Ogonki rausziehen koennen. War um die 100cm, wie schwer weiss ich nicht mehr. Nur so zur Info...

Pozdrawiam


----------

